
Memspector: Inspect memory usage of Python functions - mstef
https://github.com/asciimoo/memspector/
======
KAdot
How is it better than
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/memory_profiler/](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/memory_profiler/)?

